# Bien besoin de conseils...



## andrea_012b (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je viens vers vous pour des conseils ou même juste pour que vous me donniez votre avis sur une situation désagréable avec des parents.

J'ai gardé leur premier enfant jusqu'à ce qu'elle rentre à l'école. Le contrat de la grande s'est donc terminé et j'ai enchainé avec un deuxième contrat avec cette famille pour leur deuxième enfant. Actuellement je garde toujours le deuxième.

La grande est très souvent malade (fièvre, asthme...) et cela pose problème aux parents qui sont à force à cours de jour d'enfants malades.

Mon problème c'est que la semaine dernière j'ai eu droit à de petites remarques. Cela a commencé par "Elle aurait bien rester chez nounou aujourd'hui !" quand le papa m'a déposé le petit et qu'il devait garder la grande parce qu'elle était malade. Je n'ai pas relevé et fait comme si je n'avais pas écouté.

Le soir la maman me demande si je pouvais prendre la grande quand elle était malade. Je lui explique que je ne prends pas les périsco malades (je n'ai pas de contrat en cours pour la grande) et là la maman me sort que sa belle-mère lui avait dit que elle quand ses enfants étaient malades, elle ne les a jamais gardé, c'était toujours l'assmat qui le faisait (on parle d'un truc qui date d'y a 30 ans !) . Je me suis trouvée un peu bête et j'ai répondu que chaque assmat faisait comme elle l'entendait. La maman a ronchonné, j'ai bien senti que ce n'était pas vraiment la réponse qu'elle avait envie d'avoir.

Aujourd'hui la petite est de nouveau malade, elle l'a gardé aujourd'hui. Elle me dit que demain c'est son mari qui prend le relais et me reparle de ses jours de garde d'enfants malades, que c'est pénible par ce qu'elle n'en a plus...

Je l'ai senti très culpabilisante avec moi... 

Je précise que j'ai moi même deux enfants (11 et 14 ans) qui attrapent parfois les maladies des enfants gardés. J'attrape moi-même sans arrêt les microbes des enfants. Ce sont les risques du métier me diraient vous ! Mais je suis devenue beaucoup plus fragile depuis que j'ai eu le covid en février (contaminée par le petit de cette famille) et la grande qu'ils aimeraient que je garde tousse continuellement quand elle vient chez moi (juste le temps de déposer et de reprendre le petit frère) bouche grande ouverte pour en envoyer le plus possible partout et refusant obstinément de mettre la main devant sa bouche. Le médecin a d'ailleurs fait un certificat comme quoi elle ne devait pas aller à l'école jeudi et vendredi, mais visiblement pour les parents ça ne poserait pas de soucis qu'elle vienne chez moi !

Est-ce que vous trouvez que j'ai tort de refuser de prendre la grande ? Une personne (qui n'est pas du métier) m'a dit "que tu en ai un ou deux de malade à la maison ça ne change pas grand chose". Mais je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec ça, d'autant plus que ma fille est elle-même malade depuis aujourd'hui et doit rester aussi rester à la maison.

Je suis désolée d'avoir été très longue et d'avoir écris un roman mais j'avais vraiment besoin de "vider" mon sac...


----------



## booboo (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
et bien non c'est non.
Elle est trop malade pour aller en collectivité (école) elle l'est également pour aller dans une plus petite collectivité (assistante maternelle).
Et en aucun cas vous ne devez culpabiliser.
Vous n'êtes pas le parent de cette enfant, c'est leur responsabilité à eux.


----------



## Mimipoupina (24 Novembre 2022)

Je réagirais exactement comme vous ! On est pas garde-malade ! Si pas d'école pas de collectivité c'est simple 😉


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bien sûr que vous avez eu raison.

Nous sommes un mode de garde collectif au même titre qu'une crèche. Les enfants malades n'ont rien à faire chez nous. 
De plus, il y a toujours un protocole Covid. 
Également si la place de cet enfant n'est pas à l'école donc en collectivité elle n'a rien à faire chez une assistante maternelle qui accueille en collectivité. 
Il y a 30 ans, il n'y avait pas de convention collective nationale et les nannies, nanous, nounous, nourrices, gardiennes avaient peu d'outils pour se protéger de demandes inappropriées de ce type. 
De plus, j'imagine que dans votre contrat avec le petit frère et dans votre projet d'accueil, tout ce qui concerne les situations d'enfants malades est bien détaillé. 
Que vos employeurs s'y référent !


----------



## Pity (24 Novembre 2022)

Je refuse les péri scolaires pour des raisons d'organisation et surtout pour éviter de faire...garde malade !
Désolée mais vous pouvez répondre à ce parent, que vous êtes en contrat avec eux pour le deuxième et non pour cette enfant...et que vous êtes assistante maternelle et non infirmière
Vous avez une famille et pensez surtout à eux et.... vous 😋

Le parent peut penser ce qu'il veut !
Vous n'avez pas à faire de sacrifices pour eux !! Ce sont eux les parents !
Ne lâchez rien, car sinon ça ne sera pas que cette petite fille a assumer mais bientôt son frère qui partira un jour à l'école

Autre question !? 
Si vos agréments sont au complet ? Cela simplifie les choses également

N'ayez aucuns remords...dites leurs que ça ne sert à d'insister pour que vous la preniez en péri, votre décision est définitive depuis plusieurs années...et que vous ne changerez rien
Au pire 🤣 dîtes leurs que la chère belle mère peut garder sa petite fille !!!

Les enfants ne sont que de passage dans votre vie, pensez à vous 
Courage à vous ! A vouloir arranger tout le monde, on peut se disperser !


----------



## Griselda (24 Novembre 2022)

Très simple: Un-e AM n'a pas à accueillir un enfant s'il est malade, voir contagieux car:
- nous ne sommes pas garde malade mais pro petite enfance
- nos autres accueillis doivent pouvoir sortir autant que possible chaque jour (cela fait parti de notre mission d'AM que de respecter les besoins d'eveil et d'epanouissement des enfants) et donc absolument pas rester enfermés, encore moins sous le pretexte que l'un des accueillis a lui besoin de rester au chaud
- accueillir un enfant malade est une lourde responsabilité que nous n'avons pas à endosser, d'autant plus que nous ne sommes pas personnel medical
- un enfant malade risque de contaminer les autres accueillis, qui sont plus petits donc plus vulnérables, alors que nous sommes censés préserver le mieux possible la quietude des autres Familles concernant la santé de leur bébé.
- il risque aussi de contaminer Nounou qui elle sera alors obligée de poser un arrêt maladie mettant TOUTES les Familles en difficulté
- nous n'avons absolument pas à accueillir un enfant sans contrat et déclaration à la PMI

Il y a 30 ans peu de lois régissaient notre métier ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui.
A la réflexion vainement culpabilisante de dire que l'enfant en question aurait bien aimé resté lui aussi chez Nounou vu qu'il est malade je m’esclafferais en répondant très simplement qu'un enfant malade ne veut qu'une chose: être dorloté par son Parent qu'AUCUNE Nounou aussi formidable soit elle (pas même MOI!) ne peut remplacer dans le cœur d'un enfant. Au pire si je me trompe cet enfant aura appris la gestion de la frustration... même si à mon avis c'est plutôt les Parents qui ont du mal à gérer leur frustration...

Sans rire, c'est déjà la croix et la bannière de faire entendre tout ça concernant nos accueillis, ce n'est certainement pas pour tomber dans le panneau pour un enfant qui ne fait plus parti de la troupe! Si le PE est mécontent de ma réponse il trouvera une "Tata" au lieu d'employer une Ass Mat.

Qu'on se le dise: un enfant ce n'est pas pratique...


----------



## Emily (24 Novembre 2022)

Il n'y a pas de contrat pour cette petite fille donc pourquoi la maman insiste ?
Elle s'en occupe ou une personne de la famille.
Comme dit précédemment certificat du médecin pour que la petite n'aille pas à l'école donc idem chez une assistante maternelle.


----------



## Mimipoupina (24 Novembre 2022)

Si elle insiste encore demain dîtes lui sur le ton de la plaisanterie que vous pouvez lui donner des coordonnées de baby-sitter qui sont parfaites pour cette situation 😉


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

Vous avez un contrat pour le petit frère mais plus pour la grande, donc si vous ne l'avez plus pourquoi veut-elle vous la refiler malade ? elle va à l'école et avant et après en périscolaire ? et oui il y a 30 ans quand j'ai commencé je faisais les périscolaires et prenaient donc les enfants sous contrat malades,  j'ai de la chance je n'ai jamais été malade ni attrapé la gastro qd il y en avait ouf ! j'ai même échappé à la grippe qu'une maman avait ainsi que mon mari une année ... ils me font rire avec leurs jours enfants malades qd je travaillais à l'extérieur ainsi que mon mari nous n'avons jamais eu ce genre d'avantages !!! on réfléchit avant de faire des enfants c'est le jeu ma pauv'Lucette et puis belle maman n'a qu'à la prendre avec ses bons conseils !!!


----------



## andrea_012b (24 Novembre 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos réponses ! Ca m'a fait beaucoup de bien de me sentir soutenue dans ma décision ! 🥰

Pour répondre à vos questions...

- Je n'ai pas de contrat avec la grande depuis qu'elle va à l'école car la maman est enseignante (et donc pourtant bien placée en théorie pour me comprendre !) donc pas de garde pendant les vacances, juste 2 ou 3 mercredis matin dans l'année si elle est en formation et dans ces cas-là on fait un contrat occasionnel juste pour la journée (donc pas un contrat qui dure pour une durée indéterminée). 

- J'ai deux agréements pour les petits + un agréement pour un périscolaire, mais je ne prends pas vraiment de périsco, cette place est justement pour un grand frère et une grande soeur de manière occasionnelle pour les vacances, un mercredi... 

- Je garde les enfants malades dont j'ai les contrats en cours parce que - en dehors des diarhées et vomissement que je refuse - on ne peut pas non plus refuser les enfants à chaque fois qu'ils ont un rhume ou une otite (sinon on ne travaillerait pas beaucoup l'hiver ! 😅) mais pour les grands j'estime que c'est aux parents de se débrouiller. Ca ne leur viendrait pas à l'idée de demander à la crèche de prendre un scolaire parce qu'il est malade, ou si les deux étaient scolarisés, il faudrait bien qu'ils se débrouillent !

- Sur mes deux agréments je n'ai plus que le petit de cette famille parce que le deuxième enfant que je gardais est rentré à l'école et les appels se font rares donc ils doivent se dire que ça n'est pas tellement gênant car ça ne va pas contaminer d'autres petits.

- Quand elle râlait ce matin parce qu'elle devait garder sa fille, je ne me suis pas gênée pour lui faire remarquer (gentiment) que moi aussi ma fille était malade et que je devais aussi m'en occuper aujourd'hui. Certes elle a 14 ans (d'ailleurs j'aurai peut-être du demander à son assmat d'il y a 11 ans si elle pouvait me la garder !🤣) et certes je suis chez moi donc je peux m'occuper d'elle plus facilement mais en attendant elle ne peut pas vraiment se reposer calmement dans sa chambre. 

- J'attrape toujours les maladies des enfants mais je ne m'arrête jamais parce que financièrement ça serait compliqué et parce que parfois ça n'est pas suffisamment grave pour devoir s'arrêter. Depuis 4 ans que je travaille avec cette famille j'ai été arrêté 7 jours pour covid (qu'ils m'ont refilé !😂) et 1 journée pour une angine (aussi attrapée par un accueilli) parce que j'avais plus de 40°C de fièvre et que j'étais clouée au lit. Mais encore une fois cette maman avait un peu ronchonnée parce qu'elle avait dû garder le petit.

Cette famille est très gentille, aucun problème de salaire, de papiers, de retard... Je m'entends très bien avec eux (toute en gardant une certaine distance tout de même) donc tout en me faisant respecter je ne veux pas me brouiller avec eux pour si peu mais c'est vrai que parfois j'ai l'impression qu'ils ne se rendent pas vraiment compte de la réalité de notre métier et des côtés parfois précaire de cette profession. Et puis comme vous dites, quand on est parents on en assume les responsabilités avec ses bons et ses mauvais côtés. Comme on dit vulgairement "chacun sa mer*e ! 😁


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

On parlait justement des enseignants dans un autre post ! et elle se plaint encore et veut vous refiler sa fille malade ? elle a combien de jours enfants malades je serais curieuse d'en connaitre la quantité !!! gentille ou pas il ne faut pas dire oui à tout ...


----------



## Chouchou301 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir, vous avez totalement raison de refuser et les collègues ont tout dit.
Ne culpabilisez surtout pas !
Ce n'est pas votre problème, mais le leur, point. 
(bonne idée la babysitter, suggérez-leur)
NON NON et NON !!!


----------



## andrea_012b (24 Novembre 2022)

angèle1982, j'ai regardé sur internet justement pour savoir et les enseignants c'est 5 ou 6  jours de garde d'enfants malade rémunérés et si le conjoint n'en a pas, le nombre de jours est doublé...


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

Et ben voilà 12 jours environ c'est déjà bien non ? bref les gens n'en ont jamais assez c'est comme tout !!!


----------



## andrea_012b (24 Novembre 2022)

Surtout que ce sont des jours rémunérés ! Pour nous c'est 3 jours et NON rémunérés ! Ma évidemment ce n'est pas grave puisque nous travaillons chez nous... La vie est tellement plus belle pour nous !


----------



## Titine15 (24 Novembre 2022)

Vous avez bien raison et puis quoi encore. Elle garde sa fille et puis c'est tout. On est pas mère Thérèsa


----------



## Pity (24 Novembre 2022)

S'ils vous cherchent des poux...
Je serai encore plus mesquine !

Vous parlez que vous prenez cette petite 2/3 mercredis matin pour les formations de la maman...
Oh 😱 désolée...je ne peux pas...
Et ce sans explications !

A vouloir être sympa,on se fait maltraiter !


----------



## Euphrasie (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Vous n'avez pas tort Andréa, bien au contraire.

Strictement rien ne vous oblige à accueillir cet enfant.

Vous n'avez pas à vous justifier. Mais surtout, vous ne vous sentez pas de l'accueillir, alors écoutez-vous.

Il faudrait que cette maman comprenne qu'elle est l'employeur d'UN enfant.

Pour une fratrie il faut 1 contrat pour chaque enfant, je suppose que le précédent contrat pour l'ainée à été définitivement rompu, par conséquence, elle n'est plus l'employeur de l'ainée. Point final, j'ai envie de dire. Vous êtes en droit de refuser. 

Dans cette histoire, vous aurez au moins compris à décoder cette maman qui lorsqu'elle se sent débordée par la mauvaise santé de sa fille, vous culpabilise... Si il y a une prochaine fois, faite genre j'ai entendu vos difficultés, votre souffrance... en y mettant de la distance. Laissez là se plaindre, râler avec détachement... 

Prenez soin de vous et des vôtres


----------



## Griselda (25 Novembre 2022)

Il est certain que le fait de travailler à la maison laisserait plus facilement penser que nous sommes libres de faire ce qu'on veut, d'accueillir un enfant comme si nous n'étions qu'une femme au foyer rémunérée (wouah, la chance qu'elle a!) et donc devrions rendre ce service (et encore quand on comprends que c'est un service et pas un du).

Il y a 20 ans, même moi j'ai commis des erreurs dans ma posture en allant chercher dard dard une petite perisco qui avait 40° et une otite, jetant mes autres accueillis dans la voiture... à la place de sa Maman. Ne pensant qu'au confort de cette petite, au détriment des autres et de moi même sans même m'en rendre compte sur le moment. Ca ne m'avait même pas semblé choquant de le faire donc logique qu'un Parent ait du mal à comprendre qu'on refuse de le faire, encore plus à chaque fois qu'il trouve une personne pour leur dire qu'eux, leur Nounou le faisait.
Pour la petite histoire, la seule fois où j'ai été obligée d'envoyer un RAR après moult coups de tel, pour recevoir mon dernier salaire c'était précisément avec cette Maman qui de plus avait décidé de mettre fin à sa période d'essai sans me prévenir qu'elle n'aurait plus besoin de moi, allant jusqu'à déscolariser sa Fille pour m'éviter... C'était mon deuxième contrat...Bref...


----------



## Petuche (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, comme les collègues je suis entièrement d'accord avec ta décision. On n'a pas à récupérer les enfants malades scolarisés. C'est le rôle des PE de les prendre en charge. Et un enfant malade est bien mieux  chez ses PE.  Quand mon fils était petit et qu' il était asthmatique,  il était toujours malade mon pauvre petit.... a l'époque je travaillais dans une boîte privée et je n'avais pas de jour enfants malades et mon mari non plus. Il était chez une assmat.... Hé ben je me faisais arreter en arrêt maladie très souvent. Je m'occupais de mon fils.  Et je ne regrette rien, j'ai pu le dorloter pendant qu'il était pas bien. Je ne comprends pas certains parents....


----------



## nanny mcfee (25 Novembre 2022)

j'ai remarqué que quand j'ai un enfant en garde qui a des frêres/soeurs plus grand qui vont à l'école,ces mêmes petits sont souvent malade,  l'école est un vrai nid à virus tout confondu lol

j'ai aussi remarque quand quand j'en ai la garde de ces petits quand ils sont malades, toute la semaine j'en prend soin, nettoyage de nez matin en arrivant puis avant la sieste ... ect je vérifie toujours qu'ils sont bien couvert (surtout le cou ou l'air froid passe dans le dos) le vendredi l'enfant va mieux mais au retour le lundi l'enfant reviens comme il était le lundi d'avant piouuuu!!!! certains parents ne font aucun effort pour que l'enfant aille mieux. J'avais une maman son enfant toujours malade et pourquoi ? très grand pavillon avec carrelage très humide et n'allumer pas le chauffage, un jour j'étais chez elle, mon nez est devenu rouge et je sortais de la fumé de ma bouche  😂 je lui avais dit qu'il faisait très froid et surtout humide elle m'avait rèpondu "non ça va on est bien couvert" mdrrr!!! elle m'avait faite rire mais je rigolais moins quand la petite était toujours malade.
Je dois bataillé pour avoir des col montant qui colle au cou qui baille pas... un bonnet cache oreille, alors certains le font d'eux même ,d'autres ne savaient et écoutent mes recommandations pour le bien de leur petits encore d'autres ça rentre d'une oreille et ça sort par l'autre (heureusement que j'ai des cagoules) et une fois un parent m'a dit, <<faut pas trop les couvrir pour qu'ils s'habituent au froid>>  pourquoi les esquimaux se baladent à poil sur les banquises?
alors ok qu'il faut pas les surcouvrir mais les protégés quand même surtout quand ils sont maldes.

quand arrive l'automne ou le printemps en général on est épuisées par les maldies et virus , épuisées parceque beaucoup d'assmat tombent aussi malades mais qu'on ne s'arrêtent pas pour autant de travailler. Perso je peux pas dire que je garde pas d'enfant malade parceque si je le fais ben je travaillerais pas six mois dans l'année lol

parcontre je comprend pas un truc, pourquoi l'école refuse l'enfant malade qui a pas de fièvre? ici faut vraiment que l'enfant soit en mode légume pour être refusé , et je rejoins les collègues,


----------



## kikine (25 Novembre 2022)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> parcontre je comprend pas un truc, pourquoi l'école refuse l'enfant malade qui a pas de fièvre? ici faut vraiment que l'enfant soit en mode légume pour être refusé , et je rejoins les collègues,


personne n'a dit que la grande n'avait pas de fièvre.. ou alors j'ai raté un truc... bon je file me faire un café au cas ou...


----------



## andrea_012b (25 Novembre 2022)

Je pense que malheureusement beaucoup de gens veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre et en plus le sourire de la crémière (ou plutôt de l'assmat en l'occurrence !).

Ils veulent le travail avec le gros salaire et les horaires parfaits, la maison, les enfants, partir à la mer l'été, à la montagne l'hiver... et bien sûr la Wonder Nounou qui bondira à tout moment quand ils en auront besoin pour les sauver de cette vie effroyable et impitoyable de parents branchés du XXIéme et qui bien sûr serait un parfait mélange entre Caroline Ingals, la déesse Kali (oui parce qu'il faut bien avouer les filles, qu'avoir 8 bras ça serait quand même bien pratique dans notre métier !😁) et Mary Poppins !

Après chacun voit midi à sa porte et conçoit sa vie de famille comme il a envie mais je pense que plutôt que de juste râler sur ce qu'on a ou ce qu'on a pas (tient, tient, un Français qui râle ou tout et pour rien, comme c'est étonnant !😅) , il faudrait chercher à s'adapter à sa situation et malheureusement beaucoup de parents (ou même peut-être de gens en général) ne sont pas prêts à ça...


----------



## andrea_012b (25 Novembre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> personne n'a dit que la grande n'avait pas de fièvre.. ou alors j'ai raté un truc... bon je file me faire un café au cas ou...


Effectivement quand l'école appelle pour la grande c'est qu'elle a de la fièvre...


----------



## bidulle (25 Novembre 2022)

la question est toute simple : vous êtes assistante maternelle ou garde malade / infirmière ?

regarder votre tarif horaire vous aurez vite la réponse !

ensuite vous 'êtes plus en contrat avec cet enfant ! vous croyez vraiment que les autres parents vont apprécier que cet enfant qui n'est pas en contrat avec vous, contaminent leur bébé !?

et vous savez qu'elle va vous contaminer vous et votre famille !


refusez cet accueil est la meilleure chose à faire et vous n'avez absolument pas à vous justifier, pas de contrat = pas d'accueil


----------



## andrea_012b (25 Novembre 2022)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> j'ai remarqué que quand j'ai un enfant en garde qui a des frêres/soeurs plus grand qui vont à l'école,ces mêmes petits sont souvent malade,  l'école est un vrai nid à virus tout confondu lol
> 
> j'ai aussi remarque quand quand j'en ai la garde de ces petits quand ils sont malades, toute la semaine j'en prend soin, nettoyage de nez matin en arrivant puis avant la sieste ... ect je vérifie toujours qu'ils sont bien couvert (surtout le cou ou l'air froid passe dans le dos) le vendredi l'enfant va mieux mais au retour le lundi l'enfant reviens comme il était le lundi d'avant piouuuu!!!! certains parents ne font aucun effort pour que l'enfant aille mieux. J'avais une maman son enfant toujours malade et pourquoi ? très grand pavillon avec carrelage très humide et n'allumer pas le chauffage, un jour j'étais chez elle, mon nez est devenu rouge et je sortais de la fumé de ma bouche  😂 je lui avais dit qu'il faisait très froid et surtout humide elle m'avait rèpondu "non ça va on est bien couvert" mdrrr!!! elle m'avait faite rire mais je rigolais moins quand la petite était toujours malade.
> Je dois bataillé pour avoir des col montant qui colle au cou qui baille pas... un bonnet cache oreille, alors certains le font d'eux même ,d'autres ne savaient et écoutent mes recommandations pour le bien de leur petits encore d'autres ça rentre d'une oreille et ça sort par l'autre (heureusement que j'ai des cagoules) et une fois un parent m'a dit, <<faut pas trop les couvrir pour qu'ils s'habituent au froid>>  pourquoi les esquimaux se baladent à poil sur les banquises?
> ...


 Moi aussi j'ai remarqué que les enfants parfois allaient mieux à la fin de la semaine et le lundi, rebelotte, le rhume est reparti de plus belle ! 

Quand cette maman ce plaignait hier soir, je lui ai conseiller de consulter un allergologue pour voir si sa fille ne serait pas sans cesse malade à cause d'une allergie, comme les acariens par exemple, qui fragiliserait son organisme (je rappelle qu'elle fait de l'asthme). Elle m'a répondu que le pédiatre lui avait aussi conseillé de voir l'allergo (tient tient... 1 point pour moi ! 😂) et qu' ils étaient allés en vacances dans une location assez vieillotte et pas hyper clean et que la petite avait dû aller aux urgences à cause d'une méga crise d'asthme. Elle pense donc qu'effectivement elle doit être allergique aux acariens. Mais bien sûr aucun rdv n'est pris pour voir le spécialiste, c'est tellement plus facile de râler !


----------



## nanny mcfee (25 Novembre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> personne n'a dit que la grande n'avait pas de fièvre.. ou alors j'ai raté un truc... bon je file me faire un café au cas ou...


je l'ai supposé parceque la postante l'a pas spécifié  🤪 on peut être malade sans faire de fièvre


----------



## Nany88 (25 Novembre 2022)

Andrea vous avez très bien fait de refuser, ne culpabiliser surtout pas, et oui quoi encore vous est pas un hôpital pour enfant malade, vous êtes assmat... Et si elle ne comprend pas et bien c'est son problème, elle vous pose une question vous répondez non donc stop.... 
Vous n'y êtes pour rien je vous rassure


----------



## poussin56 (25 Novembre 2022)

et je rajouterai que vous n'êtes pas couvert en cas d'accident avec la petite qui n'est plus sous contrat !!!


----------



## andrea_012b (25 Novembre 2022)

poussin56 a dit: 


> et je rajouterai que vous n'êtes pas couvert en cas d'accident avec la petite qui n'est plus sous contrat !!!


Comme j'ai une place pour un périscolaire, j'aurai fait un contrat occasionnel comme pour les rares fois dans l'année où je la garde. 

Je sais qu'on peut faire pour les périscolaires des contrats occasionnels qui courent sur toute l'année mais où il n'y a pas de mensualisation et les parents payent au fur et à mesure des gardes. Je l'ai appris il n'y a pas longtemps qu'on pouvait faire comme ça et je trouvais ça plus pratique mais dans un sens heureusement que je n'avais pas ce type de contrat avec eux sinon j'aurai été bloquée ! Ou alors il faut rajouter à ce type de contrat en clause que oui on prend le scolaire si besoin mais hors maladies ?!?


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Je ne comprends pas ... Faire cela serait accepter de l'accueillir quelque soit sa situation de santé en fait. En effet, si un jour d'école elle ne peut être scolarisée c'est à tous les coups parceque elle est malade non ?! 
Et si vous ne l'acceptez pas malade, pourquoi vous piéger avec ce type de contrat ? Je vous cite : "On prend le scolaire si besoin hors maladie". A tous les coups une dose de Doliprane avant de vous déposer l'enfant et zou ! A titre personnel, c'est alambiqué votre truc. Non, non et non !


----------



## Griselda (25 Novembre 2022)

Perso les rares perisco que j'ai, sur le contrat il est rappelé que l'enfant ne peut pas être accueillis s'il est malade.
J'explique aux PE très simplement: s'il ne peut pas aller à l'école du fait de son état à lui c'est qu'il ne peut pas venir chez moi non plus car si je tombe malade je serais en arrêt pour toute les Familles et les autres accueillis doivent être protégés aussi.
Possible d'avoir en HC en plus en cas d'absence de l'instit' ou grêve à l'école et c'est tout. 
De même je ne vais pas chercher les enfants à l'école: ils doivent m'être emmenés chez moi (qui est le lieu d'accueil et donc de travail) donc même quand on me demande gentiment est il possible de mentionner mon nom et mon n° de tel au cas où le PE ne peut pas récupérer son enfant je rappelle que ça ne servirait à rien puisque je ne pourrais pas me déplacer avec mes autres petits pour le chercher et qu'il ne pourrait pas venir chez moi s'il est malade. Alors on me répond "ah oui c'est vrai" et ça enfonce le clou que je ne suis pas la Tata ou la voisine. 
D'ailleurs souvent je mets en avant dès le 1er entretient que je ne bousculerais pas leur bébé pour me rendre à l'école d'un autre par exemple ce que les PE apprécient, donc quand 3 ans plus tard je rappelle mon fonctionnement dont ils ont bénéficié pour leur bébé, ils réalisent que c'est cohérent. Et si ce n'est pas si logique pour eux, ça l'est pour moi donc je dors sur mes 2 oreilles.

Notons que la majorité des salariés n'ont pas plus de 3 jours/an pour enfant malade/enft et normalement sans solde. ce qui fait 6 par couple/enft. C'est peu mais c'est surtout juste une autorisation d'absence sous ce motif. Sinon ils peuvent prendre des RTT (ah mais oui mais alors on ne les a plus pour partir en vacances c'es dommage...) ou d'autre jours sans solde, ou un arrêt maladie pour garde d'enfant. Bref... oui il serait confortable aux PE de refourguer l'enft malade, grognon et ne pas subir les foudres de son Chef ou de ses collègues à cause de son absence mais à un moment il faut savoir s'imposer: je suis Parent ainsi que mon Conjoint, l'un des 2 a le devoir de prendre soin de l'enfant quand il est malade, pas juste partir en vacances avec lui (même si c'est vrai que c'est plus cool). La frustration s'apprend à tout âge ;-)


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Novembre 2022)

Et j'espère que les 2/3 mercredis ont été inclus dans la mensualisation ? car vous êtes en droit de les refuser et de ne pas être là pour eux ... en tout cas moi c'est ce que je ferais ...


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @andrea_012b 

« refusant obstinément de mettre la main devant sa bouche »

Déjà tout petit, JE leur apprends depuis des années, bien AVANT le Covid, de *mettre leur COUDE pour tousser ou éternuer. *

D’autre part, vous avez ENTIÈREMENT RAISON de refuser leur enfant périscolaire car le *COVID circule beaucoup à l'école,  donc NON et s’y tenir. *

Et de + votre agrément ... combien de places ? 

Ne vous ennuyez pas avec ça, les parents trouvent toujours une solution. 

J’ai des grands-parents qui font 200 kms pour garder leur petit-fils malade et sont contents d'être sollicités et de voir ENFIN leur petit-fils, c’est le retour que j’ai eu. J’ai même eu une orchidée car ils avaient vu que j'en avais lorsque je leur avais ouvert ma porte.


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

@andrea_012b 

« Moi aussi j'ai remarqué que les enfants parfois allaient mieux à la fin de la semaine et le lundi, rebelotte, le rhume est reparti de plus belle ! »

Moi ça m’a trop saoulé dernièrement, j’ai bien insisté le vendredi soir que je les rendais guéris et que le lundi ne PAS les récupérer avec la *MORVE TOUTE LA SEMAINE ET QU’ILS LA MANGENT *car je n’ai que 2 bras. Raz le bol !;

*Depuis ils n’ont plus le nez qui coule. *

JE pense un moment donné dire des mots forts pour les faire réagir.


----------



## andrea_012b (25 Novembre 2022)

Pour répondre aux questions sur le fait de garder occasionnellement la grande soeur....

- Ca ne me dérange pas que ce soit des mercredis (alors que je n'ai pas d'enfants les mercredis) parce que c'était entendu dès le début avec la famille et j'ai les dates longtemps à l'avance donc ça ne me pose aucun soucis. 

- Du coup le contrat occasionnel n'est - dans le cas de cette famille - prévu que ponctuellement dans le cadre d'une formation de la maman ou pour la pré-rentrée des profs mais en aucun cas nous avons convenu que ce soit pour le cas où l'enfant serait malade. Mais il est évident qu'ils voudraient rajouter ce cas de figure !


----------



## Griselda (25 Novembre 2022)

Si c'est un contrat occasionnel donc tu n'es jamais tenue d'accepter, c'est au cas par cas, tu as le droit de refuser et sans avoir à dire pourquoi.
Vous vous etiez entendu dès le depart que ce serait possible? Tant mieux, ça reste verbal, pas de contrat qui fixe quand l'enfant doit être accueilli et pour lequel tu es payée, voilà pourquoi tu n'es tenue de rien du tout.
Rappelle que oui MORALEMENT on s'était dit OK POUR les jours de formation de la Maman ou de pré-rentrée, pas pour une autre raison.
Ne lache rien. Sois polie mais ferme. Comme avec les enfants...


----------



## andrea_012b (28 Novembre 2022)

Suite de l'aventure.... Finalement en fin de semaine pas de nouvelles remarques. Par contre la semaine commence bien !!! Les parents m'avaient fournis il y a plusieurs semaines les jours où il aurait besoin de déposer leur fils plus tôt (7h45 au lieu de 8h). Pas de soucis avec ça. Ce matin je me lève plus tôt puisqu'on était un de ces fameux jours (je n'ai que ce contrat en ce moment) et à 8h10 toujours personne. J'appelle le papa en demandant si tout va bien et il me dit que finalement c'était l'heure habituelle et qu'ils avaient oublié de me prévenir. Je ne suis pas très contente mais comme c'est exceptionnel je ne dis rien. Par contre quand le papa arrive il me dit qu'il vient de changer son fils parce qu'il vient de faire des selles liquides. Le petit a refait 3 selles liquides chez moi en 3h. J'ai demandé au papa de venir lui donner un anti-diarrhéique (sachant que les parents savent très bien que je ne prends pas les symptômes de diarrhées mais comme le petit ce porte bien en dehors de ça, j'attends de voir l'évolution avec le médicament). Mais le temps qu'il était là pour le médicament, il m'a fait une longue tirade sur leurs difficultés pour la grande, qu'ils n'avaient plus de jours et que du coup elle était chez les grands parents à 1h15 de chez eux aujourd'hui et demain parce qu'elle avait refait de la fièvre ce week-end. J'avais presque envie d'enfoncer le clou en lui répondant que de toute façon si le petit faisait toujours des selles liquides demain il faudrait qu'ils le gardent chez eux !


----------



## kikine (28 Novembre 2022)

là franchement vous tendez le bâton... comment voulez vous que ces parents vous respectent si vous même vous ne respectez pas le contrat que vous faites signer?
si vous ne prenez pas les diarrhées  et bien perso c'est pas un appel pour venir donner le médicament que j'aurais fait mais un appel pour venir chercher le petit...


----------



## Syl32 (28 Novembre 2022)

"J'avais presque envie" ?

Mais il fallait le faire !!! Je lui aurais dit que les grands parents peuvent très bien garder les deux parce que je ne peux pas accueillir le second avec les selles liquides qu'il a - ce qui est noté dans le contrat signé ensemble.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @andrea_012b

*Pensez à lui donner du RIZ 🍚 CAROTTES 🥕 BANANE 🍌
BOIRE BEAUCOUP *

📌 Ne PAS lui donner de laitage, NI viande, NI fruits acides, NI légumes verts *difficiles à digérer. 

En informer les parents qui SOUVENT ne le savent PAS.*


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Novembre 2022)

Les laitages peuvent être proposés sous forme de yaourt (ferments). Pas de lait de vache à boire.  Il faut par contre éviter les préparations et produits au lait cru.


----------



## Chouchou301 (29 Novembre 2022)

"les parents savent très bien que je ne prends pas les symptômes de diarrhées"

Ils le savent et vous également, mais vous acceptez l'enfant... Dans ce cas il fallait dire NON.
Les parents tentent le coup (en plus le PE vous dit que l'enfant a des selles liquides),vous acceptez... comment voulez-vous qu'ils vous prennent au sérieux, si vous-même laissez passer ???


----------



## Louanne (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, ça me choque beaucoup les remarques de ces parents.
Je leur rappellerai gentiment que c'est leur rôle de parents de veiller sur leur enfant malade et non le miens. Que leur enfant malade est mieux dans sa maison avec ses parents ou avec ses grands parents ou autre . Et oui, un enfant tombe malade, c'est fatiguant, les nuits sont parfois courtes même si il est en âge d'aller à l'école. C'est dur mais c'est pour tout le monde pareil. C'est pas un paquet encombrant que l'on refile..... Non mais !


----------



## MeliMelo (1 Décembre 2022)

Non mais c'est la première fois que j'entends ça, déposer un enfant scolarisé malade alors qu'il n'a même pas de contrat chez l'ass mat ! Peut-être pouvez-vous leur dire gentiment que vous ne souhaitez plus entendre ce genre de remarque ? Que tout simplement, ce n'est ni votre rôle ni votre métier d'accueillir les grands frères et grandes soeurs scolarisés quand ils sont malades. Et pourquoi pas les cousins cousines chats et chiens tant qu'on y est ? On aura vraiment tout vu... Avoir des enfants quand on est parents, oui c'est prendre la responsabilité de prendre soin d'eux quand ils sont malades, au détriment de notre propre métier parfois, c'est la Vie Bibi !


----------

